
Ask HN: GitHub or Gitlab - nullish
Migrating from an existing Git provider, curious what other folks have to say.<p>We&#x27;re a building a SaaS app with no open source components at the moment.
======
stfs
We currently use Bitbucket (do not recommend) and we're evaluating GitLab.

First impression is that it's a great package. The only downside for us is
that we have a lot of legacy baggage, mostly rather opinionated build tools
set up the way we liked it. Getting that to work with GitLab, which itself has
a very opinionated view of the CI/CD pipeline is a bit of effort. But for a
greenfield project I would go with GitLab in a second!

GitLab is a "batteries included" kind of tool. They've put together a lot of
excellent stuff and integrated different tools very well together. For
example, we need to perform security scans on our code and artifacts and
GitLab offers that with minimal effort and awesome integrations into your pull
request (which they call merge requests) mechanism.

Some may not like their approach, especially if they already have something
that doesn't quite fit. But if you're starting from scratch, you really should
give them a chance. They really know what they're doing ;-)

~~~
dsumenkovic
GitLab Community Advocate here. Thanks for the feedback, I am happy to hear
that you like our product. Since you are still evaulating GitLab, please let
me know if you need any assistance or help regarding other features.

~~~
stfs
Thanks. Your support department has been quite active in responding to the
issues I've had. But thanks for reaching out :)

------
stockkid
I have been enjoying Gitlab's built-in continuous integration service. If your
app does not already use something else for continuous integration, it might
be worthwhile to try out.

------
mothsonasloth
Gitlab all the way, as others have mentioned the CI pipeline is easy to setup.
Another feature which is great is the Docker registry at the repository level.

------
davchana
@GitLab Way too cool than GH, no need for separate special branch for html
publishing, free private repos.

~~~
mikanbu
GitLab is great but I believe it depends on the need of the project, here are
a few examples of the things that might an issue

On GitLab CE, you don't have the possibility to see the history of edited
comments.

Indeed, if you need to manage a community or even to simply have full
traceability, this is an important feature that is missing.

Furthermore, the ability to approve an MR is something that I miss using
GitLab.

~~~
stfs
GitLab has the ability to require merge requests

~~~
mikanbu
The ability to require, not to approve if I'm not mistaken.

------
slew1
[https://gitee.com](https://gitee.com)

~~~
romanovcode
Everything is copied from GitHub down to the icons. Also, badly copied.

